
AutoScraper: A Smart Automatic Web Scraper for Python - johns93
https://github.com/alirezamika/autoscraper
======
johns93
This project is made for automatic web scraping to make scraping easy. It gets
an url or the html content of a web page and a list of sample data which we
want to scrape from that page. It learns the scraping rules and returns the
similar elements. Then you can use this learned object with new urls to get
similar content of those new pages.

